# Is Mari-sheeno lipstick still in the Asian Market?



## Sugarpeach84 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

  	I was just wondering if Mari-Sheeno lipstick is still permanent in the Asian market? I'm interested in one, as well as Razzle Dazzler. Thanks for your help!


----------

